# Need help finding the best hunting club.



## groundhawg (Mar 29, 2009)

QDM minded hunter (not in to "brown and down") looking to join a Great club in Coweta, Heard, Harris, Meriwether, Talbot, or Troup county.  Perfer a club that allows a camper or has a camp house and pin-in/out system.  Hope to find a long time/term lease with others willing to work to improve the land and critters on it.

Please PM me here with information.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Pat Tria (Mar 30, 2009)

We have 2 more openings to complete our year round club membership in Wilkes County. We are located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. We lease two (2) separate 500 acre timber tracts with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year with supplemental corn feeders throughout. Both properties  have beavers pond for duck hunting. One of the properties boarders Federal Land that is inaccessable from the road which opens this tract to an additional 200+acres. Hogs are heavy on this property. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the property is pine of various ages. We stay in an old farmhouse with all ammenities including: full kitchen, 2 full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Membership is limited to 15 members and their families. Respond via e-mail to fdstacks@bellsouth.net


----------



## JG129 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=269256


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 30, 2009)

JG129 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=269256



Wow JG!  Sounds like a great club.  It is just a bit to far for me to try and join at this time.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## btclub (Mar 31, 2009)

We are in Talbot county just outside Geneva.  We have three openings in a club with 3000 acres and we normally carry a total membership of 28.  We've got a camper space ready for you, we've got a clubhouse with 24 bunks, full kitchen, hvac, sat tv, internet access.  Dues 1450 per year and if you use a camper space that is an extra 125 to cover the power cost etc.  We've had the lease for 20 yrs.  QDM club with food plots and also supplemental feeding program.  We are showing the club this friday and saturday.  Check out our web site at www.bigtrackhuntclub.com.  If interested the phone number at the club is on the website.  Someone will be down from Wednesday night if you want to give us a call at the camp and schedule a tour.
Your last requirment for pin in/out.  That is system we use with a blue pin  for morning and red pin for afternoon.


----------



## Buck James (Apr 1, 2009)

have 800 acres-Talbot co.-8 members,have 6-trophy club-food plots-big lazer creek through property-power lines-$1360-call Dean
Buck James Hunting Club 770-826-0864


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the messages and replies.  If you can Pm me with any other options.
Greg


----------



## Outdooradman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Douglas County Hunting Association*

Groundhog -

Check us out please...Coweta County and many neighboring properties only 15 or so minutes away...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3417249#post3417249


----------



## dwrahc (Apr 4, 2009)

Take a look at my club in Meriwether County
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=290256


----------



## walkerdog2 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a 900 ac qdm club that is just starting in central ga. And needing members with a camp site and pin in system. Call me if interested 478-946-6187 ask for andy.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Camp with county water hookups, camper spots, electricity $975 /yr for 1,400 acres of hardwoods and pines, creeks, swamp, massive foodplots, etc.

On the Harris / Talbot line outside of Waverly Hall.  Lots of deer and turkey.  I already shot my limit out there this year.

http://southernhuntingassociates.com/index.htm


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies here and the PMs sent to me.  I found a club to join in Troup County.  This is another great part of the GON/Woody Forum.  A real help.
Thanks again.
GT


----------



## bo8621 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a 8,000 acre club in Ala. that would be about a 45 min drive form Heard Co. dues are only $1,000 we have 45 members and only have about 10 people show up on any given weekend. 404-290-9227


----------

